# Holdrite Heater Platform Alternatives?



## plumbersteve27 (Sep 5, 2018)

Hey all, 
We have always used Holdrite quickstand water heater platforms to hang our water heaters in the ceiling. From what I've heard, they have been pretty behind in trying to keep up with the whole COVID thing going on. The suspended platforms I cannot find anywhere. I can get the wall mounted all day, which is the same pan but different hardware. But those cost more. 
I was curious if anyone knew of a different manufacturer that makes suspended pans? I googled it and literally cannot find anything other than Holdrite. Do they have some sort of patent on those things because I find it hard to believe they are the only company that makes suspended pans. 
I know we could always do it the old school way and build our own platform with strut and a regular aluminum pan, but would much rather get these premade ones. 

If anyone knows of any alternatives that would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

plumbersteve27 said:


> ..........If anyone knows of any alternatives that would be greatly appreciated!...


We buy 5x10 sheets of 26ga sheet metal and have a full metal shop so we fold and solder our own pans. If for some reason we wanted to hang one we would just make a square frame from some deep unistrut which costs less than 30$ for a 10' piece and then hang it with 3/8" threaded rod.

Seems to me you just need to find a cheaper pan or make one so you can afford the unistrut and threaded rod.


----------



## plumbersteve27 (Sep 5, 2018)

Unfortunately we do not have access to a full metal shop, otherwise I would make them myself. 
We used to just make them in the field with strut but found it far easier and more convenient to use the Holdrite premade pans. ESPECIALLY with the wall mounted.


----------



## Frodo (Mar 12, 2021)

just take the wall mounts and use them drill 2 holes and add rod beam adapters
you can also use the floor stands the same way. do not attach the legs, just attach 3/8'' rod side beam adapters


----------

